# Can you have 1 service for 2 homes 40 miles apart?



## mrbilldj16 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have 2 homes and we are back and forth. Curently we have Dish at 1 and Directv at the other. The 2 bill's are killing me. Is it possible to have just 1 and have it work at both homes at the same time with a DVR?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

at the same time no. occasionally, maybe


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, Buy all of your equipment, and turn service off and on as needed. There are other ways but are against TOS.

I have multiple accounts with Directv for my rental properties and vacation homes.
I currently have 4 Directv accounts.

My one home I have HR20-700 and 2- H21s that I own. So I call up and in about 5 minutes they are all active again. Its a Minimum of 30 days service they do for me.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

There used to be a type of a Snowbird plan for vacation homes, as long as both homes aren't occupied at the same time. I don't know if they still offer it, or how often you can switch from one to the other.


----------



## mrbilldj16 (Sep 12, 2013)

We occupy both homes...1 is our Lake house and the other our work house. I'm being told by a directv rep at Best Buy that it's possible. he just does'nt sound convencing


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

mrbilldj16 said:


> I'm being told by a directv rep at Best Buy that it's possible. he just doesn't sound convincing


And you are wise to question what they are telling you.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

mrbilldj16 said:


> We occupy both homes...1 is our Lake house and the other our work house. I'm being told by a directv rep at Best Buy that it's possible. he just does'nt sound convencing


Go ahead and follow his advice when you get caught for account stacking either DISH or Directv will terminate service at both locations.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Depending on how often you are at the lake house, you can update the subscriber address each time you go from one house to the other. You would need take your receivers back and forth, too. If you go the account suspend route and keep two accounts, DirecTV allows you to suspend your account up to twice a year for up to 6 months.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## mrbilldj16 (Sep 12, 2013)

We are at both homes during the week. They are saying it is like having a camper?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mrbilldj16 said:


> We are at both homes during the week. They are saying it is like having a camper?


Does it have wheels and meets the US DOT definition of a RV or commercial vehicle? Is it registered as an RV or commercial vehicle?

The rules are fairly clear for both satellite carriers. What your describing requires two accounts.

Perhaps you should call the cable company and see if they will let you have one account serve two homes 40 miles apart?


----------



## mrbilldj16 (Sep 12, 2013)

Will the sling box hopper from dish work work.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

With "TV Anywhere" you can stream your home content anywhere (within the limits of the ISPs at each end).

(The content would still be received and recorded at the one home on the account. Quality at the other home would be limited by the ISP connections.)


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

To use a TV with it, you would need something like the Netgear NeoTV that has the Slingplayer software. But it may be your best option.


----------



## mrbilldj16 (Sep 12, 2013)

We have ipad3 and ipad 4. Perhaps using apple tv to throw it up on the TV. Wondering about quality of picture?


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Ipad's have that nice lil HDMI adapter at the Apple store. Feeds a nice image from the ipad up to the TV. Thus u could have an account at 1 location, and use the Dish Anywhere app on the ipad at the other. If u've got the Hopper, your set, otherwise you'll need the sling adapter to connect to your DVR (assuming your DVR is compatitble w/ the sling adapter).


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Just set the TV at the lake home in the back of your SUV, grill some brats, and enjoy watching the game.

Might want to have a small quantity of beer available too.


:coffee


----------

